# I think we have all spoke to this chap



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I don't remember where I got this from but it amused me.

Don


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a pilot flying a small single engine charter plane, with a couple of very important executives on board. 

He was coming into Seattle airport through thick fog with less than 10 miles visibility when his instruments went out. 

So, he began circling around looking for a landmark. 

After an hour or so, he starts running pretty low on fuel and the passengers are getting very nervous.

Finally, a small opening in the fog appears and he sees a tall building with one guy working alone on the fifth floor. 

The pilot banks the plane around, rolls down the window and shouts to the guy, “Hey where am I?”

To this, the solitary office worker replies, “You’re in a plane.”

The pilot rolls up the window, executes a 275 degree turn and proceeds to execute a perfect blind landing on the runway of the airport 5 miles away. 

Just as the plane stops, so does the engine as the fuel has run out.

The passengers are amazed and one asks how he did it.

“Simple,” replies the pilot, “I asked the guy in that building a simple question. 

The answer he gave me was 100 percent correct but absolutely useless.

Therefore that must be Microsoft’s support office and from there the airport is just five miles due East.”


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

..... absolutely useless....

Yep! I've lost count of the number of times some glitch has caused my computer to hang. Then that little message box pops up saying "Windows is searching for a solution to this problem". I've used Windows since way back (Windows 95) and never, not once, has Windows come back with a solution.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Widows 3was cr+p but 3.1 was much better :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> Widows 3was cr+p but 3.1 was much better :wink:


Not as good as DOS 6.22? and Windows 3.11 though :lol: :lol:

Most think that Bill Gates invented/wrote DOS, but he didn't, Seattle Computer Products did and it was written by Tim Paterson, Gates bought it from them and modified it renaming it slightly at the same time, it was called QDOS, nicknamed Quick and dirty Operating System, I can't recall when and how much though.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

No its talktalk and if he lied he would have got the job anyway. 

joe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's definitely not Talk Mobile as they don't have that level of equipment.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

talktalk mobile are even worse sent phone that requires micro sim with normal size one :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't have that problem as I got mine in the carphone whorehouse.


----------

